# Killington - 11/13



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

That's the plan anyway. Subject to change. I might opt for Mount Snow if they manage to get open by then, but it depends on who/what's open.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

burning a vacation day for early season eh?

I hope to ski on 11/21.  Will be either Killington or Sunday River depending on where I think the conditions will be the best for the money.  They are equidistant from my house.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> burning a vacation day for early season eh?



I always do. At least one in November, just to shake off the rust. Most of my trips north are on vacation time. Weekends are usually family time for me.


----------



## automagp68 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Killington 11/13/2009 Anyone wanna come with?*

Hey guys

Its gonna be 23 in Killington tonight so i would assume they are going to blow all night. Report says open tomorow and saturday but sat is going to rain. Im gonna leave boston tomorow morning and go for the day to catch the good weather. If anyone wants to go with let me know! I have a jeep with plenty of room. Anyone interested in carpool let me know

8)

bassk94@gmail.com


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Likely doing tomorrow instead....


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Likely doing tomorrow instead....



Yeah, watcha waiting on?


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

automagp68 said:


> Its gonna be 23 in Killington tonight so i would assume they are going to blow all night. Report says open tomorow and saturday but sat is going to rain. Im gonna leave boston tomorow morning and go for the day to catch the good weather.



Grey helmet, red/dark grey softshell, light grey pants, orange Dyna Legends and screaming green boots. Feel free to say hello.



Grassi21 said:


> Yeah, watcha waiting on?



My gear is in the car. My alarm clock is set for 5:40.

No pressure.... :lol:


----------



## automagp68 (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Grey helmet, red/dark grey softshell, light grey pants, orange Dyna Legends and screaming green boots. Feel free to say hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greg,

Sounds good to me!. Ill message you my info maybe we can meet up for a bit


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

Look for Eski and me...


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

automagp68 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Sounds good to me!. Ill message you my info maybe we can meet up for a bit



Cool, man. Got it. See you up there.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> Look for Eski and me...



Will do. Maybe if Brian comes you guys can hug.


----------



## dmc (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Will do. Maybe if Brian comes you guys can hug.



haha...  no...


----------



## automagp68 (Nov 12, 2009)

Should be fun, Maybe we can all grab lunch or something?

One big alpine family lol


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 12, 2009)

dmc said:


> Look for Eski and me...



noice!  see you tomorrow.  pumped to bust out new boards on day 1!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2009)

did this start as a 11/20 thread? could have when i looked at the calendar it was NEXT friday....   :-?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Likely doing tomorrow instead....



Alright, you talked me into it!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> did this start as a 11/20 thread? could have when i looked at the calendar it was NEXT friday....   :-?



Yes, Greg likes to change the titles to suit his needs.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes, Greg likes to change the titles to suit his needs.


proving once again this place is over-moderated...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> proving once again this place is over-moderated...



You nailed it! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2009)

Day One today! Woot. See you up there.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 13, 2009)

Why no mobil uploads??? Inquiring jealous minds want to know.


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2009)

He loaded photos to FB this time instead. Sometimes they'll ask me to post an update but nobody asked or emailed me pics this time. I figured they were waiting to have the glory themselves in starting the thread.  I did attach a couple photos in the thread asking why there were no updates though... 
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=66800


----------



## automagp68 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice to meet you today Greg

Day one down and monay more to come!


----------

